# Breech/Transverse Baby at 37wks



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi, 

I am 37+1 and when midwife came on Monday she said it felt like baby was still breech and also moves to lie sideways every now and then which can be mighty painful  . 

I was diagnosed with polyhydromios but at 34wk scan amniotic level had gone to 21 which was in the normal range, still alot of water but nothing to be concerned about. We have another growth scan on Wednesday as baby was on the large side weighing in at approx 6lb at 34wk scan and I was just wondering what the chances of baby moving into head down position would be?

Also, if baby is still on large side and not settling into correct position would they make the decision to book me in for a c-section on Wednesday for the following week rather than leave it to nature?

It has been quite confusing for us as our Midwife and house postcode is under Doncaster and she will tell us what Doncaster do but I have chosen and been seen by consultants etc for extra scans at Rotherham as this is where I wanted to have baby and she does not know what there procedures are. Surely they won't be that different??

Thanks
Kelly 
xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I wouldn't have thought they would have been hugely different, I would expect that if it's still breech, or has turned but still in an unstable lie and not engaged, that they will give you a date for section, they will always review it again on the day of section just in case things have changed,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Emily


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry Emily just another question - what is the likelyhood of baby engaging head down at 37+3?
Also, would I be able to feel baby engage?

Thanks
kelly
xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

There's a very good chance of engaging at this stage, but if your baby is moving a lot, and going to different positions, then it may not. You wouldn't necessarily feel it engage, although lots of women say they feel like they are carrying a bowling ball between their legs when the heads engaged, hopefully, this baby will get itself all sorted out for next time you are seen!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## LadyBella (Jan 6, 2008)

I hope so   woke up today feeling rubbish like I am coming down with a cold really hope that I'm not xx


----------

